
NL2Bash – Generating bash commands from natural language - lainon
https://github.com/TellinaTool/nl2bash
======
dmytrish
I hope this will not combine safety of Bash with clarity of natural language
through reliability of machine learning.

~~~
ealhad
I wonder why it doesn't use Webpack.

------
exikyut
I really wish there was a Web service that would let me point it to a GitHub
repo and then get an ephemeral URL running Jupyter or something hooked up to a
GPU. That would be cool.

I want to poke this for 4.89 seconds, see how bad it is, take a couple of
screenshots and move on.

------
sanityvampire
OK Bash: remove objects, recursively, starting at the root directory. Oh, and
don't preserve root. Yes, just do it. Thank you!

------
ot
Can we turn this into a NN that explains bash commands in natural language?

~~~
ragebol
Not entirely what you want but still a step in the direction:
[https://www.explainshell.com/about](https://www.explainshell.com/about)

------
mnx
Has anyone tried running this? I wonder how long does the training take.

------
zantana
I didn't look at the raw data, but no awk in the top 50?

~~~
todpole3
It was mentioned in the paper
([https://arxiv.org/abs/1802.08979](https://arxiv.org/abs/1802.08979)):
commands that correspond to non-Bash language interpreters were filtered out
from the dataset and `awk` and `sed` were filtered out because they are the
interpreters of string processing languages.

